# How many push ups can you do?



## blakedacuber (Nov 24, 2011)

since i've broken my arm twice in the last 3 years I've never had a chance to get back into doing push ups so in the last week or so I've been TRYING to get back into it I've managed to get upto 11 today


So how many can you do?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

~55 right now. Every year, I have a bet with my uncle. If I can do 100 pushups at Christmas, he'll give me $100. Last year, I had done the big 100 3 times before Christmas, but I was so tired at Christmas that I could only do 40. RAAAAAAEEEEEGGGG. I hope I'll be able to do it this year.

EDIT : Typo in thread title.

How *any* push ups can you do?


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 24, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ~55 right now. Every year, I have a bet with my uncle. If I can do 100 pushups at Christmas, he'll give me $100. Last year, I had done the big 100 3 times before Christmas, but I was so tired at Christmas that I could only do 40. RAAAAAAEEEEEGGGG. I hope I'll be able to do it this year.
> 
> EDIT : Typo in thread title.
> 
> How *any* push ups can you do?


 
:O how do you do so many ? Damn i knew my keyboard would do something like that-_-


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 24, 2011)

In a row?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 24, 2011)

I think you should have made more options for this poll. There's a huge difference between 20 and 50. Plus, there are many people in the world that could do 100+ pushups.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 24, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> In a row?


 
yup?


----------



## Shortey (Nov 24, 2011)

can't wait for That70sShowDude's post in this thread... 

OT: guessing i can do ~40


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2011)

over 9,000


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

^ ****yes.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 24, 2011)

About 40 I guess. I've done nothing this month, so maybe less.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 24, 2011)

<10


----------



## Weston (Nov 24, 2011)

I think there should be some time limit. Anyone can do a lot of pushups if they're given a lot of time.
I think it should be more like "How many pushups can you do in a minute?"


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Quality pushups in two minutes with pausing allowed but only in the up position is what navy SEAL pst is


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2011)

Weston said:


> I think there should be some time limit. Anyone can do a lot of pushups if they're given a lot of time.
> I think it should be more like "How many pushups can you do in a minute?"



and a huge majority of people don't do them correctly. All the way up so your arms are locked out and touch your chest to the ground for every rep. I don't think a minute would be a good test, because it all comes down to who does them quickest. If we're talking about strength, bench press would be better than push ups. It's easier to tell if it's legit too.


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> and a huge majority of people don't do them correctly. All the way up so your arms are locked out and touch your chest to the ground for every rep. I don't think a minute would be a good test, because it all comes down to who does them quickest. If we're talking about strength, bench press would be better than push ups. It's easier to tell if it's legit too.


 
That is horrible form. It's not a tricep exercise, so you shouldn't lock your arms at the top. You don't want to destroy your shoulders, so you shouldn't bend your elbows below the horizontal. Yikes, who taught you to work out?


----------



## shelley (Nov 24, 2011)

Dene said:


> You don't want to destroy your shoulders, so you shouldn't bend your elbows below the horizontal.


 
Isn't that the selling point for those push-up handles you can buy? So you can increase the range of motion by going lower?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2011)

Dene said:


> That is horrible form. It's not a tricep exercise, so you shouldn't lock your arms at the top. You don't want to destroy your shoulders, so you shouldn't bend your elbows below the horizontal. Yikes, who taught you to work out?



Not sure if trolling ...

When you get tested for push ups, that's how it's done. How can you tell a legit push up count when you're going 3/4th of the way up to focus more on chest? It's more in terms of how many you can do, not how well you can hit your chest. Look at the bench press tests and powerlifting meets. You need full range of motion for it to count as legit. Push up destroying your shoulders by locking out or going all the way down? You serious?

So your saying that a push up needs to be about 2 inches range of motion?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 24, 2011)

6.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Nov 24, 2011)

Im eleven :3 around 20-50 :3


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

My arms collapsed after 90.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 24, 2011)

Like 30 good form. Then it slacks.


----------



## JyH (Nov 24, 2011)

lol @ fakers


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2011)

shelley said:


> Isn't that the selling point for those push-up handles you can buy? So you can increase the range of motion by going lower?


 
No idea, but it's a waste of money either way >.< 



That70sShowDude said:


> Not sure if trolling ...
> 
> When you get tested for push ups, that's how it's done. How can you tell a legit push up count when you're going 3/4th of the way up to focus more on chest? It's more in terms of how many you can do, not how well you can hit your chest. Look at the bench press tests and powerlifting meets. You need full range of motion for it to count as legit. Push up destroying your shoulders by locking out or going all the way down? You serious?
> 
> So your saying that a push up needs to be about 2 inches range of motion?


 
I assume your 2 inch comment is a hyperbole, because clearly going from slightly bent elbows to 90 degree angle is going to involve much more movement than 2 inches. I don't know about competitions and such (and if they encourage bad form, then who cares about them?), but I do know a lot about good form and avoiding injuries while maximising output. If you work out you should know you need to be careful of your shoulders which are a very vulnerable part of the body. When you go below the horizontal you push your shoulders back in an "unnatural" way that could cause a muscle injury or a dislocated shoulder, not to mention the unwanted pressure on your rotator cuffs.

EDIT: Obviously locking out your elbows isn't going to hurt the shoulders, all that's going to do is work the triceps, which is not the purpose of a push up, therefore unnecessary. Also, it takes the pressure off the chest, which is the opposite of what you want.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

In a row? You might as well do a minute...

How about this: How many one-handed push-ups can you do in a row at the same time as doing a cube one-handed?


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 24, 2011)

I voted 10-20, but I did 20 just now. 

I don't do many push-ups, since my sport requires abs, not arms (1600m-5000m running).


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 24, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> This poll seriously needs more options. I can do 150-200 (depends if I want my arms to hurt the next day )


 
Oh, I thought this was a serious thread. If we're all just making up numbers, I can do 400-500 while solving OH.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2011)

Dene said:


> No idea, but it's a waste of money either way >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it's primarily a chest exercise, but that doesn't mean you have to not use much tricep. You're extremely minimizing your chest gains if you only go to 90 degrees. It's not so harsh on your shoulders that you should totally avoid it. If someone posts a video of themselves on the bodybuilding forum while going down to 90 degrees, they'll be eaten alive, let alone not locking out.

@theZcuber I don't know you but I bet you couldn't do 1/10th of that. You used to lie all the time over on ttw, but denied it later on. Obviously a lolben type of person.


----------



## JyH (Nov 24, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> For those of you doubting me, I can do it. I wasn't joking when I posted it.


 
That made it so much more convincing.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 24, 2011)

> For those of you doubting me, I can do it. I wasn't joking when I posted it.



You know, you're just restating what you said before. How does that make it any better?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

inb4wewantvideo


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 24, 2011)

With good form, I'd say around 30.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 24, 2011)

It's possible for people to do over 200. The world record is apparently 10507.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 24, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> For those of you doubting me, I can do it. I wasn't joking when I posted it.


 
Hey...

Cool story bro. (Post video)


----------



## tx789 (Nov 24, 2011)

Around 18. A did 25 once the 18 was from a rugby practice.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 24, 2011)

I did 100 once... though once I got to 65 my form was kindof bad... and that was after I did all my bag work... soo yeah.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 24, 2011)

Inb4womanpushuporhecan'tdo200sohedoesn'tpostvideo.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I'll do the 150-200 pushups on Saturday, when I get home from Thanksgiving. I'll probably have to charge up my camera too


 
I personally believe you can do it (though I don't know why. >__>), but even if you do post a legit video, people are still going to be fussing about every small falter you make. >__>


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 24, 2011)

I can do like 20 on a good day. I'm a weakling.


----------



## Thompson (Nov 24, 2011)

probably close to 350 when warmed up


----------



## shelley (Nov 24, 2011)

Not necessarily saying you guys with ridiculously high numbers are lying, but we want good form pushups. Not silly half-ROM stuff like this.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't do many push-ups, since my sport requires abs, .


Pushups are great for abs...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't do many push-ups, since my sport requires abs, not arms



There are so many things wrong with this


----------



## Louie (Nov 24, 2011)

shelley said:


> Not necessarily saying you guys with ridiculously high numbers are lying, but we want good form pushups. Not silly half-ROM stuff like this.


 
LOL I think you're right! Can't wait for the videos! I can bench press my body weight for 10 reps (with good form) and can do about 50 push-ups with slow, good form. 60+ with good, fast form. Over 9,000 with the bro's form in that video.

Edit: For push-ups it's generally accepted that good form includes extending arms all the way (not LOCKING elbows, don't do that with any exercise) and bringing chest within a closed-fist of the floor... so about 3-4 inches.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 24, 2011)

I can only do about 60 but I'm only 12.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 24, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> There are so many things wrong with this


 
Was it the fact that push-ups are great for abs? I didn't know that. That answers the question of why we do 50+ push-ups in practice everyday (big 10)....


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> :O how do you do so many ? Damn i knew my keyboard would do something like that-_-



At school we measure how many we can do in 2 minutes, with a partner stacking their fists and pointing their thumb at your chest. The partner counts how many go all the way up, and touch the finger when down. I'm pretty sure >80% of our class would do at least 20.



shelley said:


> Not necessarily saying you guys with ridiculously high numbers are lying, but we want good form pushups. Not silly half-ROM stuff like this.


 
This is why we have partners. Checking your arms go from completely straight, then down to their thumb.


----------



## Hays (Nov 24, 2011)

About 70 in a row without stopping.


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Well it's primarily a chest exercise, but that doesn't mean you have to not use much tricep. You're extremely minimizing your chest gains if you only go to 90 degrees. It's not so harsh on your shoulders that you should totally avoid it. If someone posts a video of themselves on the bodybuilding forum while going down to 90 degrees, they'll be eaten alive, let alone not locking out.


 
If you're doing push ups for triceps you're wasting your time. May as well focus on chest. By locking your arms you are taking that extra effort out of your chest at the point where it has to hold you at the top, therefore giving yourself less of a chest workout. So you gain a bit of triceps, but lose some chest. May as well stick with maximising chest gains. And I think any reasonable risk of injury should be avoided. There simply is no point risking your shoulders when you can do plenty of other exercises that will work your chest well and not put your shoulders in any reasonable risk. I mean, ask yourself, how many people do you know with injuries from working out? How many people miss competitions because of injuries? This stuff happens all the time, and good form and smart working out can avoid it. I've never had an injury from working out, but I still get plenty of gains.

As for the bodybuilding forums, I've spent some time on them and they're a joke, really.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

Push ups performed in the proper form work out many muscles such as abs, triceps, shoulders, and chest. They also have a small effect on some other muscles.

I just did 45 without any proper stretching/warm-up beforehand, and my muscles are tired because it's midnight. >__>


----------



## Litz (Nov 24, 2011)

I find the poll results really funny. Some of you guys are posting incredibly high results so you either have really bad form (like 99% of the people I see doing them) or you can easily beat every single person in my national gymnastics team. I'm guessing bad form. Feel free to make a video and prove me wrong.


----------



## peterbone (Nov 24, 2011)

Around 80 good form pushups without stopping (chest to the floor and back up to straight arms). I can do one arm on either arm for a few reps (I don't do one handed cubing so combining them isn't an option).


----------



## Godmil (Nov 24, 2011)

I always thought you were only supposed to go down until your upper arms were level, but from looking at lots of youtube videos it seems people recommend going to an inch or two above the ground. I'll need to try that... <_< >_> when there's nobody in the office.

@peterbone well done on the one arm's I've never done a single one of those.


----------



## Waitee (Nov 24, 2011)

I used to be able to do 100 in a row when I was a swimmer but since I haven't been training for 3 years i guess i can do like 45-60 anymore


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 24, 2011)

< 1


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Was it the fact that push-ups are great for abs? I didn't know that. That answers the question of why we do 50+ push-ups in practice everyday (big 10)....



Ya that. Also running doesn't 'require' abs. Doing push ups if you're a runner will not hurt you in any way. It's not like you're going to build all of this unwanted muscle. You need a calorie surplus to actually get bigger or gain weight. If you're just doing ab exercises and nothing else, you may develop lordosis. You were also intending that push ups are just an arm exercise. 



Dene said:


> If you're doing push ups for triceps you're wasting your time. May as well focus on chest. By locking your arms you are taking that extra effort out of your chest at the point where it has to hold you at the top, therefore giving yourself less of a chest workout. So you gain a bit of triceps, but lose some chest. May as well stick with maximising chest gains. And I think any reasonable risk of injury should be avoided. There simply is no point risking your shoulders when you can do plenty of other exercises that will work your chest well and not put your shoulders in any reasonable risk. I mean, ask yourself, how many people do you know with injuries from working out? How many people miss competitions because of injuries? This stuff happens all the time, and good form and smart working out can avoid it. I've never had an injury from working out, but I still get plenty of gains.
> 
> As for the bodybuilding forums, I've spent some time on them and they're a joke, really.



Seeing who can do most/tests/whatever = Touch chest to ground and lock out on every rep
Lifting for gains = Do w/e the fuk you want. You don't have to lockout, but you should come pretty close. Going down to chest (bench or push up) is basically a must or you're just hurting yourself (w/ lack of gains).
CG bench and diamond push ups = tricep exercises that are benching and push up. Doesn't have to be an all chest exercise all the time, even though it typically is. What if you don't isolate arms and want to burn your triceps out at the end of a full body workout or w/e. Just trying to say that there are other options.
I don't really think you're 'risking' your shoulders that much by going to the ground on a push up or chest on a benching exercise. It's not a big enough issue that you should totally avoid it.
I've been doing bodyweight exercises w/ full range of motion since Dec. 07 and been in the gym since June 09, while going heavy pretty much every time I'm in there, and I've never had an injury. Those people that lack decent ROM are always the people that look the worst.
This is a pointless argument.
Good luck with your muscle building goals in 2012.


----------



## bobso2 (Nov 24, 2011)

At my gymnastics team we always have to do 25 push-ups when we say 'yes, but...' it surprised me how many times we say that.

besides from that I train my strength 4 times a week, so 150+ is absolutely possible for me

my record in one minute is 84


----------



## insane569 (Nov 24, 2011)

you guys should specify more
not just proper push ups but push ups during a push up test(you know the down up 1 down up 2)
my highest in the push up test is 27
i gotta get back up there


----------



## Louie (Nov 24, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I'll do the 150-200 pushups on Saturday, when I get home from Thanksgiving. I'll probably have to charge up my camera too


 
Still waiting on this. 2 more days! You will not do 200 pushups!


----------



## Raiz (Nov 24, 2011)

i do about 50-60 every other day. and i did 63 in a minte


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

Louie said:


> Still waiting on this. 2 more days! You will not do 200 pushups!


 
Don't expect 200. Expect ~175 with somewhat sloppy form once he hits 80.


----------



## Louie (Nov 25, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Don't expect 200. Expect ~175 with somewhat sloppy form once he hits 80.


 
Well there ya go! So really he can do about 80? You can't go around saying that you can do 200 pushups. You'll just embarrass yourself lol.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 25, 2011)

I did gymnastics up till last year...and would do about 34 with good form in 30 seconds...so I extrapolated my poll result a little, but really, 50 pushups shouldn't be too difficult. I might update when I try to actually do 50 at lunch


----------



## cityzach (Nov 25, 2011)

back when i used to do taekwondo, i was able to do like 100-200 easily. at my test to get my 2nd degree black belt, i had to do 200 in a row. but now, i MIGHT be able to do 50 if i try really hard.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 25, 2011)

About 20-30 with good form then I lose it fairly quickly. 50 MAX.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 25, 2011)

I wonder how many Marines can do.... well I should know if/when I join. 

Oh yeah, and that guy should really post the video he said he would.


----------



## Weston (Nov 25, 2011)

cityzach said:


> back when i used to do taekwondo, i was able to do like 100-200 easily.


 I used to be able to solve a rubik's cube in like 5-45 seconds.


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 25, 2011)

I honestly am still really surprised had how lopsided that poll is. From looking at the people who I have seen at competitions, I don't think that the cubers I see are ridiculously athletic...


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

Weston said:


> I used to be able to solve a rubik's cube in like 5-45 seconds.


 
Haha


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> I honestly am still really surprised had how lopsided that poll is. From looking at the people who I have seen at competitions, I don't think that the cubers I see are ridiculously athletic...


 

Most of the people on here are just trying to get attention.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 25, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> I honestly am still really surprised had how lopsided that poll is. From looking at the people who I have seen at competitions, I don't think that the cubers I see are ridiculously athletic...



There are incredibly strong e-stats in this thread. Most of the people probably couldn't get 5% of the numbers they say.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 25, 2011)

50.


----------



## Louie (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay lets see some videos! And if you take your shirt off you are banned.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 25, 2011)

Louie said:


> Okay lets see some videos! And if you take your shirt off you are banned.


 
Says who? Andy Smith never wears shirts


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think only those who can actually do many pushups bothered to vote..which is why you're seeing high numbers


----------



## Louie (Nov 25, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I think only those who can actually do many pushups bothered to vote..which is why you're seeing high numbers


 
That's true. It's not hard to believe that 37 speedcubers can do 50+ pushups. It's not like you have to be big to do it, you really just have to do a lot of pushups. I used to be 110 lbs and I did 70 pushups in front of my health class and gym teacher for a contest. But the people who say 200 are so full of it.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 25, 2011)

Weston said:


> I used to be able to solve a rubik's cube in like 5-45 seconds.


 
im not kidding.


----------



## Axiys (Nov 25, 2011)

3.14159 with good form.
And about 299,792,458 sloppily.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 25, 2011)

skinny people can do lots of pushups with bad form.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 25, 2011)

cityzach said:


> im not kidding.


 
He was pointing out the ridiculous difference between 100 pushups and 200 pushups.


----------



## Axiys (Nov 25, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> skinny people can do lots of pushups with bad form.


 
I'm not skinny...........
T___T


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 25, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> In a row?


 
No over your lifetime.. -.-


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 25, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I think only those who can actually do many pushups bothered to vote..which is why you're seeing high numbers


 
I voted, and I can barely do 10


----------



## Jorghi (Nov 25, 2011)

I did 101 when I was in 8th grade. I can get back to the 70 range in about a week though.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 25, 2011)

Jorghi, you're back!


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 25, 2011)

I am in the US military, I do about 55 good formed push ups in one minute for my PT test. If I was not timed I'm sure I could get about 65-70


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 26, 2011)

curtishousley said:


> I am in the US military, I do about 55 good formed push ups in one minute for my PT test. If I was not timed I'm sure I could get about 65-70


 
How is a push up measured in the military?


----------



## timeless (Nov 26, 2011)

around 30 now, slow pushups 1-2 seconds up then 1-2 down
i use to be able to do 40 2 years ago


----------



## timeless (Nov 26, 2011)

curtishousley said:


> I am in the US military, I do about 55 good formed push ups in one minute for my PT test. If I was not timed I'm sure I could get about 65-70


 
wow thats fast like a second each pushup but slower is better, more range


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 26, 2011)

ok well I just got back from the basement, and I did 50 pushups in good form, rather slowly... like touching my chest to the ground. its amazing how much harder it is with good form and slowly. 

what score is 55 pushups considered for US Military PT test?


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 26, 2011)

I can do just over 30. The first 15 or so I can do consistently but I start slowing down and getting more tired afterward .


----------



## Micael (Nov 30, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> over 9,000


 
How long does it took you to do that?


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

Micael said:


> How long does it took you to do that?


 
My guess is about a hour.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 30, 2011)

A few nights ago I did 25 pushups (not in a row, lol, I wish), and the next day, my chest was pretttty sore. A lot more so on the right side than the left, interestingly enough. Maybe I was only doing pushups on that side.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

Being a fat boy, I can do 50.


----------



## timeless (Dec 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Being a fat boy, I can do 50.


 
vid or never happened
jk


----------



## JackJ (Dec 2, 2011)

Probably 25 with good form.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 2, 2011)

My record for pushups is 18...


----------



## GearGuy57 (Dec 2, 2011)

57 fools!


----------



## JyH (Dec 2, 2011)

GearGuy57 said:


> 57 fools!


 
Are you calling us fools because you expect us to believe that?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll try to get a video of me on Christmas doing as many pushups as I can and post it here..

I'm not sure if I explained already, but I have a bet with my uncle. 100 push ups = $100 for me!



JyH said:


> Are you calling us fools because you expect us to believe that?


 
I lol'd.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I'll try to get a video of me on Christmas doing as many pushups as I can and post it here..
> 
> I'm not sure if I explained already, but I have a bet with my uncle. 100 push ups = $100 for me!
> 
> ...


 He jelly, mang.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 2, 2011)

At lax practice we do sets of 30, but I haven't had an official practice since last spring. I workout everyday and I'm kinda light so probably 50. I don't do push-ups in my workouts normally.

I voted 20-50 cause im not sure i could do more.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 2, 2011)

jezz, I should make a "How many gluteham raises can you do in a row?"-thread just to make my self esteem better. Why can all of you guys beat me at pushups?


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 2, 2011)

Depends on how hungry I am...





(I prefer the Flintstone's ones)

But seriously...let's see, how many push ups can I do...1...2...3...yeah, 3 diamond push ups.



JyH said:


> Are you calling us fools because you expect us to believe that?


I think he's saying 57 of us are fools. Since he didn't isert a comma.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 2, 2011)

what about how many one handed pushups can you do?  that would be an interesting thread...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 2, 2011)

I used to be able to do in excess of 120, but I haven't done any physical exercise (except cubing) in about 3 years... so i guess I'll be down around 50.

ill have to try it later.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> I used to be able to do in excess of 120, but I haven't done any physical exercise (except cubing) in about 3 years... so i guess I'll be down around 50.
> 
> ill have to try it later.


 
The fact you haven't done exercize in 3 years, AND you consider cubing a replacement, I doubt you're able to do more than 10 proper, slow pushups.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, try it later going down to your chest about 4 inches from the ground... its amazing how much harder it is then. ;P and you should record it if you can... but yeah.

EDIT: and saying that you havent exercised for 3 years doesnt give you much credibility... *cough* maybe you should have left that out


----------



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2011)

I voted 20-50

But to be honest, it's in the low end of that range. I prefer doing diamond push-ups though, I can probably do the same amount of those


----------



## Stefan (Dec 3, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> try it later going down to your chest about 4 inches from the ground... its amazing how much harder it is then.


 
Harder than doing what?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2011)

Not a very good question since people have different definitions of what is considered a push up.
For me if the body doesn't stay as straight as possible and the chest doesn't get within an inch of the ground then it's not a push up.
I can do ~40 of this kind but I can probably do close to 100 if the goal is to get the shoulders level with the elbows.


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

I guess I'll be the first person to post a video! I actually made this about a week ago so I can't remember if I miscounted or if I just didn't consider the last one a real push up!

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=909037799118


----------



## Stefan (Dec 17, 2011)

Louie said:


> I guess I'll be the first person to post a video!



I hate you! I wanted to be the first! Tried to get 20 on video but collapsed after 19. Twice.

(can't watch your video, though, says "This content is currently unavailable")


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm up to 80 now 

I'll try to do the 100 at Christmas. Hopefully someone can get it on video!


----------



## timeless (Dec 17, 2011)

lol i made a video awhile ago too


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry it says it's still encoding, give it a few more minutes!

And your video says private Timeless! We are losing at the Internet right now!


----------



## timeless (Dec 17, 2011)

Louie said:


> Sorry it says it's still encoding, give it a few more minutes!
> 
> And your video says private Timeless! We are losing at the Internet right now!


 
ops forgot to change settings, check again
how many did u do


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

I got 59 or 60. You'll see what I mean if the freakin' video ever works. I did casually use the F word in my video, maybe FB doesn't allow that?


----------



## timeless (Dec 17, 2011)

Louie said:


> I got 59 or 60. You'll see what I mean if the freakin' video ever works. I did casually use the F word in my video, maybe FB doesn't allow that?


 
oh i can probably do around 40 now
what about pullups and chinups?


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

It works! Here's the link again!

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=909037799118

Last time I tried pullups I got like 20+ but now I could probably just do 15 since I haven't been keeping up too well. Chinups probably about the same, similar exercise just more biceps.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

timeless said:


> oh i can probably do around 40 now
> what about pullups and chinups?


 
What's the difference? I can usually do about 15-16 pull up's


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 17, 2011)

My ARM CREAKES WHEN I DO PUSHUPS :S


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> What's the difference? I can usually do about 15-16 pull up's


 
Pull-up: Palms face forward, wider grip

http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/WtPullup.html

Chin-up: Palms face in, closer grip

http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/CBUnderhandChinup.html


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> What's the difference? I can usually do about 15-16 pull up's


 
Hand position.
I think I can do 6-7 chin ups. 15-16 is pretty good, are you going all the way up and down?


----------



## insane569 (Dec 17, 2011)

You guys might be able to beat me at push ups but i bet you can't leg press more than me.


----------



## timeless (Dec 17, 2011)

Louie said:


> Pull-up: Palms face forward, wider grip
> 
> http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/WtPullup.html
> 
> ...


 
lol whats up with the heavy breathing at the start?
and kinda fast, i can probably do 50 at that speed


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Hand position.
> I think I can do 6-7 chin ups. 15-16 is pretty good, are you going all the way up and down?



From what louie said I can do 15-16 chin-ups. I'm in hockey and our coach is really serious(not mean) so I have to go weight lifting 4 days a week and that keeps me pretty strong.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

insane569 said:


> You guys might be able to beat me at push ups but i bet you can't leg press more than me.


 
How much can you leg press? I can do 360 and I'm only 12.


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

timeless said:


> lol whats up with the heavy breathing at the start?
> and kinda fast, i can probably do 50 at that speed


 
I always over-load on oxygen before an exercise like that. Say I'm doing an arm exercise I'll just get to it. But If I'm doing bench press or legs (big muscles) I get all the oxygen I can (purposefully hyperventilating) till I'm almost light headed. Try it, it's a great trick.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> How much can you leg press? I can do 360 and I'm only 12.


 
I max'd at 470 last time my class was in the weight room.
EDIT: im 15


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

insane569 said:


> I max'd at 470 last time my class was in the weight room.


 
How old are you though?


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh god. I don't even want to know what your (plural) leg-press form is like. It's probably so horrid haha.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

Louie said:


> Oh god. I don't even want to know what your (plural) leg-press form is like. It's probably so horrid haha.


 
It's not actually that bad, how much can you bench press?


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> It's not actually that bad, how much can you bench press?


 
I weigh 150 and I can bench press 150 ten maybe twelve times with very good form. I can dumbbell press 70 pounders (total 140 pounds) 10 reps as well. Dumbbell press is just like bench press but you could say it's harder because you have to stabilize the weights and you can't really cheat as easily by putting all the weight on your "good side" or using other unintentional tricks.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 17, 2011)

Louie said:


> Oh god. I don't even want to know what your (plural) leg-press form is like. It's probably so horrid haha.


 
Actually no. In my school everyone has to do their max's on bench and leg press and the gym teacher is always on leg to make sure kids are doing it correctly. Not locking the knee's and having the seat at the right distance along with having your feet set correctly. I do inline skate quite frequently and the other kids who actually got a higher max than me was a soccer player that max'd at 536 lbs.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

Louie said:


> I weigh 150 and I can bench press 150 ten maybe twelve times with very good form. I can dumbbell press 70 pounders (total 140 pounds) 10 reps as well. Dumbbell press is just like bench press but you could say it's harder because you have to stabilize the weights and you can't really cheat as easily by putting all the weight on your "good side" or using other unintentional tricks.


 
I never dumbbell press but I do normal bench press, I weigh about 95 and I can do 115 5 reps.


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> I never dumbbell press but I do normal bench press, I weigh about 95 and I can do 115 5 reps.


 
Not bad! You shouldn't be lifting for weight (i.e. low reps) at your age though. You should be doing like 20 reps nice and easy and doing lots of cardio. This way you can get in shape and practice good form and then in a few years when you are more developed you'll be set to lift some heavy weights and put on some serious muscle, if that's what you want. I'm pretty much regurgitating what the textbooks say on the topic here, but I think it's sound advice. Between 15 and 20 years old you do whatever you want as far as sculpting your body the way you want it if you're disciplined, but just be careful, you're still growing. You're only 95 lbs for christ's sake!


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

Louie said:


> Not bad! You shouldn't be lifting for weight (i.e. low reps) at your age though. You should be doing like 20 reps nice and easy and doing lots of cardio. This way you can get in shape and practice good form and then in a few years when you are more developed you'll be set to lift some heavy weights and put on some serious muscle, if that's what you want. I'm pretty much regurgitating what the textbooks say on the topic here, but I think it's sound advice. Between 15 and 20 years old you do whatever you want as far as sculpting your body the way you want it if you're disciplined, but just be careful, you're still growing. You're only 95 lbs for christ's sake!


 
Haha, I try not to do so much but at the end of every summer we try to max out and we have to do that weight 5 reps and I did 115 at the end of the summer.


----------



## timeless (Dec 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Haha, I try not to do so much but at the end of every summer we try to max out and we have to do that weight 5 reps and I did 115 at the end of the summer.


 
wont it stunt ur growth, so much pressure on ur joints from that amount of weight


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

timeless said:


> wont it stunt ur growth, so much pressure on ur joints from that amount of weight


 
Yep. And the benefits are minimal because you can't really bulk up much at that age anyway, the body chemistry doesn't support. Not saying he's doing anything wrong if he sees what his 5 rep max is once a year though.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 17, 2011)

Since we talkin bout our lifts:
>40 pull ups (no kipping, full rom)
>15 muscle ups but I've only done em a few times
315lb bench press touching chest and locking out while going slowly @ lower 160s BW. My max is definitely higher than this now, but I haven't maxed in a while. Gained like 10lbs since this.
4 plate dip (212% bodyweight, +180lbs, 348 total lbs) below parallel:




(Btw, I've gained around 14-15lbs since this video)

I'm more into bodybuilding though, so my primary focus isn't really getting stronger.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 17, 2011)

insane569 said:


> You guys might be able to beat me at push ups but i bet you can't leg press more than me.


 
wanna bet?

EDIT:


insane569 said:


> I max'd at 470 last time my class was in the weight room.
> EDIT: im 15


 Not bad, not bad. that's lbs right?

310kg is my PB (back when I did track and field) that's 680lbs


----------



## Bapao (Dec 17, 2011)

FlyingFingers said:


> My ARM CREAKES WHEN I DO PUSHUPS :S


 
I laughed so hard some pee came out. Why didn't you post that in my competition thread?


----------



## insane569 (Dec 17, 2011)

Odder said:


> wanna bet?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


 
Nice and yea its lbs. My school requires all kids to do thier max's for a grade 
Never thought i'd make it past 400 but its been awhile and inline skating is a nice way to stay in shape.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 17, 2011)

insane569 said:


> Nice and yea its lbs. My school requires all kids to do thier max's for a grade
> Never thought i'd make it past 400 but its been awhile and inline skating is a nice way to stay in shape.


----------



## Louie (Dec 17, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Since we talkin bout our lifts:
> >40 pull ups (no kipping, full rom)
> >15 muscle ups but I've only done em a few times
> 315lb bench press touching chest and locking out while going slowly @ lower 160s BW. My max is definitely higher than this now, but I haven't maxed in a while. Gained like 10lbs since this.
> ...


 
Wow! Your back is ridiculous, nice work! 40 pullups, I've never seen that at my gym! haha. Do people ever say anything to you about your 2 minutes straight of pullups? rofl.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 17, 2011)

Louie said:


> Wow! Your back is ridiculous, nice work! 40 pullups, I've never seen that at my gym! haha. Do people ever say anything to you about your 2 minutes straight of pullups? rofl.



Yea, I used to get a lot of stares as I was repping them out. Some asked how I could do so many or w/e. I don't really do pull ups anymore though and if I do, they're always weighted. I prefer lat pulldown as it's easier to isolate the lats and easier to set a specific weight. I also could only get in the high 30s w/ good form in my gym, because of the bars. There were sticky taped steady bars at my high school and I could go all day on those.

Btw, I was on this fitness team in high school for a couple years. We did tons of pull ups, push ups, sit ups, sprints, and jumping. There were meets and we competed in these things. It was insane how many pull ups we were doing in a week. This really made the number shoot up. That was before I started lifting weights though.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 17, 2011)

Tried just now and got 26... that's about what I was expecting. (And yes, I used proper form.)


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 17, 2011)

47

3s down 1sec up.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 17, 2011)

If we are talking about leg press...my best is 750 (on my 3rd set) done 12 times. 

I never try maxxing out a single rep so I don't know what that is.

I give all credit to running. I don't do leg press anymore because when I finished that 750, something happened to my left quad and was unable to run for 3 weeks. I'm not trying to do that again .


----------



## shelley (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol, leg press. Squats are where it's at. My quads don't fit in skinny jeans anymore.

I just did a max effort set and it turns out I can do more push ups than I thought I could, which puts me in the poll option that spans the gamut of mediocre to respectable.


----------



## timeless (Dec 27, 2011)

Louie said:


> I always over-load on oxygen before an exercise like that. Say I'm doing an arm exercise I'll just get to it. But If I'm doing bench press or legs (big muscles) I get all the oxygen I can (purposefully hyperventilating) till I'm almost light headed. Try it, it's a great trick.


 
do you lock your elbows ? hard to tell


----------



## Mossar (Dec 27, 2011)

No something around 50, but one year ago I could do 100+, sometimes 120


----------



## Carson (Dec 27, 2011)

There are so many varied opinions on what a "good" push-up should consist of, I thought I should throw in my philosophy as well.

*Speed:*
Fast or slow, doesn't really matter. Well, it DOES matter... but you can't say that either is right or wrong. I personally prefer fast push-ups, but that is just me. With any strength exercise, I go for fast and explosive as opposed to slow. This is commonly referred to as plyometrics, but I'm pretty sure that term was just coined to sell workout videos. If you are in a "most reps" competition, then it certainly makes sense to go fast. (assuming you don't sacrifice technique for speed) It really all comes down to what is called "time under load". How much time are your muscles actually working during the workout? If going slowly, you may get around 12-15 reps in one minute. While the rep count is low, you are still getting a decent workout because of the time under load. On the opposite end of the spectrum, it is not extremely difficult to do 15 reps in under 10 seconds. While your time under load is considerably less than had you gone slow, you will still get a much greater workout than going slow for only 10 seconds. I try to do some slow reps and some fast ones. There is no definitive answer here, and anyone who tells you it is "correct" to do it one way or another doesn't know what they are talking about. Just for fun, I checked my standard push up "pace" to see how quickly I rep them out. 75 in 45 seconds with good technique. Had I done more, I would have had to slow down, and more than another five or so would have resulted in bad technique. NEVER settle for bad technique. It is common, and usually acceptable, to have less than perfect technique when going for max reps with any exercise... acceptable technique is not necessarily the same as perfect technique. There is a pretty distinctive line between acceptable and bad... don't cross it. Tip: when you are first starting with push-ups, (or any exercise) ALWAYS go slow. Not because it is a better workout, but because it allows you to focus on technique and develop proper habits from the get-go.

*Chest vs. Triceps/Narrow vs. Wide Grip:*
Just as with performing a bench press, keeping your hands farther apart works your chest more, where keeping your hands shoulder width primarily works your triceps. If I do two sets of push-ups, I try to do a set of each. If I am just shooting for max reps, I go somewhere in the middle. Once again, there is no right or wrong... this is based on personal preference and the muscles you are trying to work.

*Range of motion:*
Up
I would hesitate to say that it is incorrect to lock your elbows when at full extension, but I do recommend that you do not. I prefer to extend as far as possible without locking any joints. I have no scientific basis for this... it is based solely on how my arms/elbows feel after working out.
Down
At the lower end of the rep, MOST people should not touch their chest to the ground. This is all about angles... when doing a push-up, your spine should stay straight. As you raise and lower yourself, the angle your body creates with the ground changes. If you are indeed keeping your entire spine straight, your chest will NOT be the first part of your body to touch the ground. Depending on your specific anatomy, this could be your chin, nose, or forehead. For me, it is my nose. My goal for any given rep is to get my nose within half an inch of the ground. I don't try to touch the ground with each rep, (although I frequently do) as I would undoubtedly end up with a broken nose and a humorous emergency room story. The exceptions are individuals with larges chests... be it those who have developed large chest muscles, have large deposits of fat on their chests, or well endowed females.

*Your butt:*
One of the most common push-up mistakes is allowing your butt to drop or stick it up higher than the rest of your body. As I mentioned before, you should keep your spine completely straight. Because of anatomical differences, this may mean that it is "sticking up" for some people. As long as your back is straight, you are correct. There are variations of push-ups that call for these positions. Holding your butt in the air changes the angle of your arms to your body and allows you to work more of your shoulders, and a slightly different section of your chest. This is similar to doing an incline press. So... I guess that means that "butt angles" can vary, but this is more of a specialized thing and wouldn't really count as a true "bread and butter" push-up.

I have always wanted to be able to do 100 push-ups, and have been working on this for awhile now. I am pretty close, but haven't quite made it there. I formerly worked out intensely and often, but now only really do push-ups and curls for upper body. I am exactly 6 feet and weigh about 170lbs. Based solely upon my own experiences, I find it very believable for someone who strength trains regularly to do upwards of 200 reps.

I don't really want to see this turn into a contest, but if you really want to compare you should set a specific tempo for reps. A metronome would be ideal, but I know most people don't have one. You could always use an online metronome, but where is the fun in that? A good alternative would be to pick a song with an appropriate tempo from youtube and then everyone can do reps to the beat.

*cough*Let's use this one...
There is time during the intro to start the video and then get "into position." Starting in the down position: up on beats one and three and down on beats two and four. If you rep for the entire song... you've done about 130 reps.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 3, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> @5:13


 
Try adding #t=5m13 to the URL.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 3, 2012)

Stefan, it is almost 5 o clock in the morning, you should go to bed now


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi people, what's the most exact/precise/efficient manner to do pushups? Sorry for bumping.
The first one, for some reason, his arms bend OUT, unlike the second and third ones, if you can see it. Which is correct? Thanks in advance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OicNTT2xzMI&feature=fvwrel#t=5m13
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh00_rniF8E&feature=fvwrel#t=0m53
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nZBx00BMWo&feature=fvst#t=1m24

Edit: Thanks Stefan


----------



## Litz (Mar 3, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> The first one, for some reason, his arms bend OUT, unlike the second and third ones, if you can see it. Which is correct?


The second one is correct.


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 3, 2012)

I can do about 20-25.I don't really do anything that would strengthen my arms.But I'm sure I could get in shape and do more than 50.BTW,it would be great if there were more poll options,because 20-50 is quite a big range.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Mar 3, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> over 9,000


 
I used to be able to do that, but then I took a cube to the stackmat...  lol
I'd say 50+ but I haven't tried for a while...


----------

